# Cedar Plank Pork Loin



## Raine (Mar 26, 2005)

Cedar Plank Pork Loin

Serves: 8

Ingredients 

 1 untreated cedar plank (14x7x1 inch) 
  1/2 cup Kraft Garlic BarBQ Sauce 
  1/4 cup teriyaki sauce 
  grated peel of 1 medium orange 
  1 Tbsp. vegetable oil 
  1 boneless pork loin (2 to 2-1/2 lb.) 

Directions 

1 Immerse the plank in water, placing a weight on top of the plank to keep it submerged. Soak at least 4 hours or overnight. 

2 Preheat barbecue to medium heat. Mix barbecue sauce, teriyaki sauce and orange peel until well blended. Remove half of the barbecue sauce mixture; set aside for serving with the cooked meat. 

3 Brush the top of the cedar plank with oil; top with meat. Place on grate of barbecue; cover with lid. 

4 Barbecue 1 hour or until thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the meat registers 150°F, turning and brushing with the barbecue sauce mixture during the last 20 minutes of the grilling time. Discard any remaining sauce used for brushing. Remove meat from barbecue; cover loosely with foil. Let stand 10 minutes until internal temperature reaches 160°F. Discard cedar plank. Cut meat into thin slices and serve with the reserved barbecue sauce mixture. 


How To Grill Pork Perfectly: 
Pork should be cooked to an internal temperature of 160°F. Grill until the internal temperature reaches 150°F, then remove from heat and let stand 10 min. The temperature will rise about 10°F during the standing time.

Cooking Know-How 
UNTREATED cedar planks, which are sold for this purpose, can be found at most specialty food stores, some grocery stores and hardware stores. During cooking, check periodically to make sure that the plank is not on fire. Since the plank can ignite when exposed to flames, it is best to keep a spray bottle of water close at hand if needed to extinguish any flames


----------

